# للأهلاويه تعاطفك لوحده مش كفايه اتبرع ولو بجنيه او اكفل زملكاوى فى بيتك



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*لكل الاهلاويه تعاطفك لوحده مش كفايه اتبرع ولو بجنيه أو اكفل زملكاوى فى بيتك وتذكر قول الخطيب انا وكافل الزملكاوى كهاتين فى الاستاد واشار باصبعه الوسطى والسبابة*


----------



## Fadie (30 ديسمبر 2006)

بص على أدك ياللى الزمن هدك


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> بص على أدك ياللى الزمن هدك



يا نهار مش معدى انت طلعت زملكاوى يا فادى ياللا جات فيك انت هارد لاك حظى كده وقعت فى مشرف ربنا يستر شكلى هانطرد ويبقى الاهلى ينفعنى ههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*يعنى شلت اخويا وزليته الزملكاوى ده*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (30 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا ايضاً زملكاوى 

والزمالكاوية اقلية مضطهدة 

وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> وانا ايضاً زملكاوى
> 
> والزمالكاوية اقلية مضطهدة
> 
> وربنا يرحمنا



ايوه مضطهدين يا جو هو انت ماسمعتش 
ان النادى عند الاتحاد هو الاهلى ومن يتخذ غير الاهلى ناديا لن يقبل منه ههههههههههه


----------



## Bero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يا كوبتك بعد لما دخلتك معايا فى جمعية رجال الى الابد انا كده هاخرجك عشان طلعت انت اهلاوى
الهم لاتشمت الاهلوية فى الزمالكوية .امين يارب 
الهم اجعلهم مسخرة ومهزلة اما اسمنت اسيوط .امين يارب
الهم قوم الزمالك بالسلامة من موته علشان يفرج الاهلوية.امين يارب
الهم لاتشمت اى اهلاوى فى الزمالك .امين يارب
الهم عيد الماتش وخلى الزمالك يكسب (0:99) .امين يارب 
الهم اجعل من كل اهلاوى ذكرى .امين يارب
كفاية دعاء كدة على الاهلى 
حرام:act23: :act23: :act23:


----------



## tina_tina (31 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا كوبتك
قال زملكاوية قال 
يروحوا يلعبوا كورة شراب 
يا دوب على ادهم


----------



## Michael (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*متقلقوش يا رجالة 

معاكم زملكاوى

ربنا يستر :t33: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 ديسمبر 2006)

من زملكاوي  زعلااااااااان

كما قال الشاعر 
الزمالك قلبة بيوجعه اصل الاهلي دلعه 
عبد المنصف بيقول الاةةةةةةةة اة اة اة اة اةةةة ابو تريكة وبس معاه اة اة اة اة اةةةةةةة


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الاهلى فى اليابان والزمالك خبته من زمااااااااااااااااااااان
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يابنت الفادي 
انا سمعتها من عيل صغير 
قالهالي 
قالك اية 
الاهلي في اليابان والزمالك مستخبي في الحمام

ههههههههههههه
ماعني زملكاوي 
بس بيقولك الزملكاوي وصل لمرحلة  خلاص عارفة كل شيء راح راح


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*أحذروااااااااااا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخوتي الأهلوية*




> من زملكاوي زعلااااااااان​
> 
> كما قال الشاعر
> الزمالك قلبة بيوجعه اصل الاهلي دلعه
> عبد المنصف بيقول الاةةةةةةةة اة اة اة اة اةةةة ابو تريكة وبس معاه اة اة اة اة اةةةةةةة​





> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا كوبتك
> قال زملكاوية قال
> يروحوا يلعبوا كورة شراب
> يا دوب على ادهم​





> ايوه مضطهدين يا جو هو انت ماسمعتش
> ان النادى عند الاتحاد هو الاهلى ومن يتخذ غير الاهلى ناديا لن يقبل منه ههههههههههه​





> لكل الاهلاويه تعاطفك لوحده مش كفايه اتبرع ولو بجنيه أو اكفل زملكاوى فى بيتك وتذكر قول الخطيب انا وكافل الزملكاوى كهاتين فى الاستاد واشار باصبعه الوسطى والسبابة​


 
*أحذروااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*أحنا كلنا أخوات وياريت زي ما أحنا منعين التكلم في السياية *
*بلاش كمان الرياضة*
*علشان نبقي أخوااااااااااااااااات*​ 
*ماشي يا أهلوية *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## tina_tina (31 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لا يابنت الفادي
> انا سمعتها من عيل صغير
> قالهالي
> قالك اية
> ...


 

انت مش برضوا زملكاوى يا اخ
ومستخبى فينا ليه
افضحك بقى:dance: ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> انت مش برضوا زملكاوى يا اخ
> ومستخبى فينا ليه
> افضحك بقى:dance: ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
قولى قولى يا تيناااااا
معلش بقا من الكسوف
هنقول ايه​


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 ديسمبر 2006)

زملكاوي وساظل زملكاوي للابد 
:a82: 
:a82: 
:a82: 
:a82:


----------



## kimo14th (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يانهار ابيض كل الحبايب دول زملكويه  يالهوىىىىىىىىىىىىى

اخ مكنش العشم يافادى هههههههه

هاردلك


----------



## Bero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

زمالكاوى الى الابد :a63: :a63: :a63:


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا كوبتك
> قال زملكاوية قال
> يروحوا يلعبوا كورة شراب
> يا دوب على ادهم



*اعلان هام​**بناء على مشورة تينا تم فتح مناقصة عموميه كبيرة لتوريد عدد 2 فردة شراب بس بشرط يقبل اى لون عدا الآحمر وشرط تانى يبقى مقطع مش (صالح)ولا (سليم) لنعمل منهم كورة شراب كبيرة للاستعداد للموسم الجديد وللعلم الدفع بالآجل والبركه فى مرتضى منصور اللى خربها وقعد على تلها *


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخوتي الأهلوية*
> 
> *أحذروااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> ...



هاقولك نكته واحد زملكاوى لقى مصباح علاء الدين العفريت قال له ليك طلب واحد الزملكاوى قال له عاوزك تعمل لى كوبرى من بيتنا فى مصر يوصلنى لاخويا فى نيوجيرسى العفريت قال له انت كده بتستهبل ده طلب مستحيل ياريت تطلب طلب اسهل شويه قام الزملكاوى قال له خلاص نفسى الزمالك يكسب الآهلى قام العفريت بص له نظرة يأس وقال له قولتلى بقه الكوبرى اللى كنت عاوزة تحبه اتجاه واحد ولا اتجاهين


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

معلش يا جماعه سؤال برئ من اسئلتى البريئه
هو ليله عيد الميلاد فى مصر بتبقى يوم 6 /1  ولا 1 / 6  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> لا يا كوبتك بعد لما دخلتك معايا فى جمعية رجال الى الابد انا كده هاخرجك عشان طلعت انت اهلاوى
> الهم لاتشمت الاهلوية فى الزمالكوية .امين يارب
> الهم اجعلهم مسخرة ومهزلة اما اسمنت اسيوط .امين يارب
> الهم قوم الزمالك بالسلامة من موته علشان يفرج الاهلوية.امين يارب
> ...



ايه يابيرو الدعاء ده كله ده ولا دعاء الشيخ جعلوص على الامريكان فى خطبه الجمعه


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مرة واحد زملكاوى جيه يوقف تاكسى وقاله ابو العلى يا اسطى رد عليه و قالة لا ابو تريكة هههههههه

مرة واحد زملكاوى  بيشاور لتاكسى وقالة ستة اكتوبر قلة لا ستة واحد

واحد زملكاوى قعد على قهوة طلب اتنين صفر


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

بدون تحميل كليب شوفوا عمرو اديب حصل له ايه من الزمالك اضغط على اللينك 
*http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/showthread.php?t=55523 وربنا معاكم *


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *متقلقوش يا رجالة
> 
> معاكم زملكاوى
> 
> ربنا يستر :t33: *



طيب مش عيب عليك يا ميخا تبقى مشرف الكمبيوتر وتسيبهم ما تحاول تشوف لهم انتى اهلى قصدى انتى فيرس كويس او تربطهم بالشبكه هههههه


----------



## Bero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

حلوة يا كوبتك  وهنردهلكم عن قريب 
من ضحك اخيرا ضحك كثيرآ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> حلوة يا كوبتك  وهنردهلكم عن قريب
> من ضحك اخيرا ضحك كثيرآ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



من ساعة الحادثه الشهيرة التى هزت قلوب العذارى وهى حادثه 6 / 1 وانا باسمع كلام زى ده بكرة نردهالك بكرة تندم ياجميل وحاجات كده وعلى العموم يدينا ويديلك طول العمر واحتمال مع قليل من الصبر وكثير من العمر تتعادلوا معانا مرة هههههههههه


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكلك بتعز الزمالك ياكوبتك ................


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> شكلك بتعز الزمالك ياكوبتك ................



الزمالك حبيبى من أيام الجيزة هههههههه


----------



## kimo14th (2 يناير 2007)

مره واحد زملكاوى متعصب بيسال خطيبته عن عيد ميلادها 


قالتله  6\1 

راح فاسخ الخطوبه


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كدا يا اهلاويه ​​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (3 يناير 2007)

*لو لم اكن زملكاوياً لوددت ان اكون زملكاوياً*​


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *لو لم اكن زملكاوياً لوددت ان اكون زملكاوياً*​




خليك ورا الزمالك لحد ما تطلع صفر صفر وصليلهم يا جورج حتى يتعادلوا مع نفسهم بيقول لك الومالك ممكن يطلع التانى فى الدورى بس بشرط يبقوى كل الدورى فرقتين وبس ههههههههه


----------



## mr.hima (4 يناير 2007)

*الاهلى ناديا اللى غالي عليا*

قلعـة ذهـب واسمـهـا الأهـلـي                           يـا نـاس فيـهـا الـذهـب يلـمـع 

يا نجوم الأهلي رفعتوا الرأس                            والــكـــل بـفـنــكــم يــســمــع 

مبروك الفوز يا أهلي                                       يا غالي مبروك الفوز يا سيد النـوادي 

يا الأهلي اليـوم حققـت امالـي                        اخضر وابيض يا اغلـى نـادي 

يا قمر يضوي فالسماء عالـي                           جمهورك اليوم باسمك ينـادي 

أهــــلـــــي والله والـــنـــعــــم                            أهــلــي يـــــا احــلـــى نــغـــم 

أهــلــي دايــــم فــــي الـقـمــم                        أهــلــي يــــا أجــمـــل اســـــم 


بـفــن الأهـلــي الـكــل انـبـهـر                         يا فرقة الرعب سويتي العجب
,,,,,
,,,,
,,
,
منقول 



أهلاوي صميم  ​:beee:


----------



## kimo14th (4 يناير 2007)

ميه ميه مستر هيما 


اوووووه  اهلاوى  اووووووه اهلاوى


----------



## Fadie (4 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> ان النادى عند الاتحاد هو الاهلى ومن يتخذ غير الاهلى ناديا لن يقبل منه ههههههههههه


 
يخرب عقلك يا كوبتك هيرو انا مت على نفسى من الضحك لما شفت الجملة دى

:t33:​


----------



## mr.hima (4 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> ميه ميه مستر هيما
> 
> 
> اوووووه  اهلاوى  اووووووه اهلاوى


هو هو ​زملكاوية قال ...:banned:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2007)

*الزمالك حديد و الأهلى سيحوة :t33: ​*


----------



## Moony34 (4 يناير 2007)

أنا مشجع قديم للأهلي وأحب أقول للزماكلوية ألف مبروك علي الماتش اللي فات انكوا اتغلبتوا مننا ?/? بس.
لولا الحكم كان زماننا رجعنا الماضي القريب.
معلهش تتعوض في الدور التاني.
ألذ حاجة إن كل الزملكاوية خرجوا فرحانين بعودة الروح للزمالك راح مطلع روحهم في الماتش اللي بعده واتعادل مع غزل الحلة...نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
:kap: :hlp: :banned: :big4: :507pr:


----------



## kimo14th (4 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه كل مره عوده الروح عوده الروح  

وفى الاخر بتطلع عوده الى الخلف 


انتبه من فضلك ال زمالك راجع 











































الى الخلف ههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2007)

*الأهلى فى كل حتة

عمل يجيب اجوان

زى ماراح افريقيا

برضة راح اليبان

و أهلى ... أهلى :yahoo: ​*


----------



## Moony34 (4 يناير 2007)

إلي جميع الزمالكاوية برجاء مشاهدة هذا الفيديو:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNhIo7lS7fI
أحمد شوبير بيشحت تعاطف جماهير الزمالك مع فريقها الغلبان
وده كمان :
وللا بلاش حرام....كفاية كده... نيهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه:yahoo:


----------



## jim_halim (4 يناير 2007)

*أنا زملكاوي مع الأسف ... و أحب أقول لكل الناس الشمتانين فينا .. 
 الزمالك راجع عن قريب ... بس جماهير الزمالك الغلبانة مستنية لما الأدارة المحترمة تخلص سرقة 
و أختلاس من النادي ... و لما اللعيبة دول يكبروا في السن و يجيلهم روماتيزم و يعتزلوا كرة القدم .. 
و بعد كده بقي ... أبقوا شوفوا مين اللي ها يقدر يقف قصاد الزمالك .. 
و يحيينا و يحييكوا ربنا
*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> يخرب عقلك يا كوبتك هيرو انا مت على نفسى من الضحك لما شفت الجملة دى
> 
> :t33:​



اى خدمه يا عم فادى انت تأمر يا حبيبى تلاقيك كمان ما تعرفش ان الآهلى قال (جعلت رزقى على مشط رجلى )

وعن ابو تريكه رضى الآهلى عنه وانكحوا لكم ما طاب من اجوان فى الزمالك وكل فريق خيبان 

تأليفات العبد لله كثيرة بس فين النفس هههههههههه


----------



## Moony34 (4 يناير 2007)

حرام عليكم يا جماعة .... خفوا علي الزمالك شوية
ايه يعني الأهلي عنده واحد واربعين نقطة والزمالة عنده ثلاثين نقطة بس؟؟
إن شاء الله الزمالك علي آخر الموسم يكون جمع واحد واربعين نقطة هو كمان ويكون جاب لجمهوره واحد واربعين نقطه برضه
نيياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه:yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> قلعـة ذهـب واسمـهـا الأهـلـي                           يـا نـاس فيـهـا الـذهـب يلـمـع
> 
> يا نجوم الأهلي رفعتوا الرأس                            والــكـــل بـفـنــكــم يــســمــع
> 
> ...


*ايه يا واد يا هيما الجمال ده دانت تنفع تألف فريق كورة *


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> إلي جميع الزمالكاوية برجاء مشاهدة هذا الفيديو:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNhIo7lS7fI
> أحمد شوبير بيشحت تعاطف جماهير الزمالك مع فريقها الغلبان
> وده كمان :
> وللا بلاش حرام....كفاية كده... نيهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه:yahoo:



*مونى انت لو ولد تبقى شرير ولو بنت تبقى شريرة ايه الضحكه الشريره دى نياهاهاهاههااهاهاههاهاهاها دمك زى العسل *


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> *أنا زملكاوي مع الأسف ... و أحب أقول لكل الناس الشمتانين فينا ..
> الزمالك راجع عن قريب ... بس جماهير الزمالك الغلبانة مستنية لما الأدارة المحترمة تخلص سرقة
> و أختلاس من النادي ... و لما اللعيبة دول يكبروا في السن و يجيلهم روماتيزم و يعتزلوا كرة القدم ..
> و بعد كده بقي ... أبقوا شوفوا مين اللي ها يقدر يقف قصاد الزمالك ..
> ...



طبعا احنا منتظرين الزمالك يرجع بس لو بالروماتيزم يبقى هانعمل لهم الماتش فى معهد ناصر مع اشبال المعهد تحت 90 سنه وبرضه هايغلبوهم:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Moony34 (4 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *مونى انت لو ولد تبقى شرير ولو بنت تبقى شريرة ايه الضحكه الشريره دى نياهاهاهاههااهاهاههاهاهاها دمك زى العسل *









أنا ولد عندي أربعة وثلاثين نقطة....قصدي سنة
وأقترح علي الإدارة تحط جنب اسم كل عضو إذا كان أهلاوي وللا زملكاوي عشان بس نبقي عارفين بنتعامل مع واحد سوي ولا مع واحد نفسيتة منكسرة
نيييااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاااا:yahoo:


----------



## CARLA (4 يناير 2007)

استغفرالله العظيم
ياجماعه خافو ربكم


----------



## kimo14th (4 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  كوبتك 

ومونى  جزاكما الله كل خير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Moony34 (4 يناير 2007)

CARLA قال:


> استغفرالله العظيم
> ياجماعه خافو ربكم




إنتي باين عليكي زملكاوية...
معلهش أنا أعرف ناس كانوا زيك كده وربنا شفاهم بحق جاه أبو تريكة
نييااااااااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه:yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> إنتي باين عليكي زملكاوية...
> معلهش أنا أعرف ناس كانوا زيك كده وربنا شفاهم بحق جاه أبو تريكة
> نييااااااااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه:yahoo:



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## CARLA (4 يناير 2007)

فراشه انتي بتضحكيني اووي ههههههههه
انا اي مكان برد فيه لازم الاقيكي ورايا هههههههههه
u must have a crush on me loooooooooool


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2007)

*:11azy:*

*ايه ده وقعتكم بالالوان *

*:nunu0000: بتتريقوا علي الزملكوية:nunu0000: *

*عشنا وشوفنا *

*:budo: طيب:budo: *

*بيب بيب الاهلي حديد زمالك سيحه حطه في شنطة وراح يفسحه*

*:new6: :new6: :new6:*​


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

CARLA قال:


> استغفرالله العظيم
> ياجماعه خافو ربكم




*ليه يا كارلا نخاف ربك اللات ليه هو اللات بتاعك زملكاوى ههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *:11azy:*
> budo: [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> *بيب بيب الاهلي حديد زمالك سيحه حطه في شنطة وراح يفسحه*
> ...





كده برضه يا كوبتيك اخرتها شنطه ونفسحه انت ما تعرفش ان ماما زمانها جايه ..........جايه بعد شويه جايبه معاها شنطه فيها اللعيبه اللى بتتفسح هههه


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2007)

*كوبتك حدد انتمائك*

*انتا تبعنا ولا تبع التانين*

*:gun:*​


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> أنا ولد عندي أربعة وثلاثين نقطة....قصدي سنة
> وأقترح علي الإدارة تحط جنب اسم كل عضو إذا كان أهلاوي وللا زملكاوي عشان بس نبقي عارفين بنتعامل مع واحد سوي ولا مع واحد نفسيتة منكسرة
> نيييااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاااا:yahoo:




عقبال ما تكمل يا منير 90 نقطه وبعدين انت هاتعرف الاهلاوى من الزملكاوى لوحدك انا هاقولك تعرفهم ازاى الزملكاوى هاتلاقيه بيضحك فى كل المنتدى ويكشر هنا الاهلاوى هاتلاقيه بيضحك فى كل حته


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *كوبتك حدد انتمائك*
> 
> *انتا تبعنا ولا تبع التانين*
> 
> *:gun:*​



طبعا تبع التانيين ههههههههه طبعا اهلاوى انت فكرتنى باتنين صعايده من قنا قابلوا واحد بلدياتهم فى الحرب بيقولولوله انت من ديشنا قال لهم لا  قالولو له تبقى من ديش العدو وموتوه


----------



## Fadie (4 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا كوبتك هيرو بجد حلوة اوى دى كمان :t33:


----------



## CARLA (4 يناير 2007)

> ليه يا كارلا نخاف ربك اللات ليه هو اللات بتاعك زملكاوى ههههههه


لات ايه ياجاهل؟؟؟؟
مافيش عندنا حاجه اسمها اللات
انا بعبد ربنا وبس
الله


----------



## Moony34 (4 يناير 2007)

*ايه ده وقعتكم بالالوان *

*:nunu0000: بتتريقوا علي الزملكوية:nunu0000: *

*عشنا وشوفنا *

*:budo: طيب:budo: *

*بيب بيب الاهلي حديد زمالك سيحه حطه في شنطة وراح يفسحه*



طب ليييييييييييه كده يا زملكاوي
طب أنا عندي اقتراح نقلب كل نكت الصعايدة علي الزمالكوية هما أولي بيها يعني مثلا:
مرة واحد زملكاوي بلع ريقه جاله تسمم
نيييياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه:yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

CARLA قال:


> لات ايه ياجاهل؟؟؟؟
> مافيش عندنا حاجه اسمها اللات
> انا بعبد ربنا وبس
> الله




يا نهار مش معدى انتى ماتعرفيش ان نبيك كان بيعبد اللات والعزة ده انتى ضايعه خالص عامله زى الزملكاويه


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2007)

*لكل محبي نادي الزمالك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخوتي*​*لكل محبي نادي الزمالك*
*ثقو*

*أن الله معنا*

*وإن كان الله معنا فمن يكون عليناااااااااااا*

*:new2: :new2: :new2:* 
*ولا أهلي ولا مصري ولا محلة ولا ................*
*:banned: :banned: :banned: *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

CARLA قال:


> فراشه انتي بتضحكيني اووي ههههههههه
> انا اي مكان برد فيه لازم الاقيكي ورايا هههههههههه
> u must have a crush on me loooooooooool



ههههههه بجد يا كارلا ههه تلاقيها بتراقبك حاسبى على نفسك احسن فراشه دى زى النحله هههههههههه


----------



## jim_halim (4 يناير 2007)

> وأقترح علي الإدارة تحط جنب اسم كل عضو إذا كان أهلاوي وللا زملكاوي عشان بس نبقي عارفين بنتعامل مع واحد سوي ولا مع واحد نفسيتة منكسرة



* أنا موافق من حيث المبدأ أن الأدارة تميز بين الأهلاوي و الزملكاوي 
بس علي شرط يلموا للزملكاوية تبرعات .. أما نقدية ... أو عينية ..
و علي شرط أكون أنا أمين الصندوق ..  *


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخوتي*​*لكل محبي نادي الزمالك*
> *ثقو*
> 
> ...



*ونعم بالله طبعا بس ربنا مش بيساعد مكسحين الا بمعجزة عموما ممكن نصلى لكم ربنا يخرب بيتنا احنا الاهلاويه او كل اللعيبه الاهلاويه يجيلهم مغص يوم ماتش الزمالك وبكده ممكن تتعادلوا هههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> * أنا موافق من حيث المبدأ أن الأدارة تميز بين الأهلاوي و الزملكاوي
> بس علي شرط يلموا للزملكاوية تبرعات .. أما نقدية ... أو عينية ..
> و علي شرط أكون أنا أمين الصندوق ..  *


*وانا امسك تبرعات الادوية اللى هاتيجى للزمالك انت عارف ان دواء شلل الاطفال و دواء امراض الصدر ناقصين فى السووووووووووق هههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *هاااااااي أخوتي*​*لكل محبي نادي الزمالك*
> *ثقو*​
> ...


 

*امين*

*:smil13:  لنا الله :smil13:*​


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2007)

*زمن المعجزات منتهاش*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخوتي*



coptic hero قال:


> *ونعم بالله طبعا بس ربنا مش بيساعد مكسحين الا بمعجزة عموما ممكن نصلى لكم ربنا يخرب بيتنا احنا الاهلاويه او كل اللعيبه الاهلاويه يجيلهم مغص يوم ماتش الزمالك وبكده ممكن تتعادلوا هههههههههه*


 
*كوبتك هيرووووووووووووو*

*زمن المعجزات لسة منتهاش*​ 
*وليكون بركة *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2007)

*أمين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي هوت*



Coptic Man قال:


> *امين*​
> 
> 
> *:smil13: لنا الله :smil13:*​


 
أمين​
*وليكون بركة *

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااي أخوتي*
> 
> 
> ...



احنا بنهرج بس يا عم امير ولعلمك الزمالك احسن من موبينيل علشان شبكة الزمالك بتستقبل احسن من فودافون وام نبيل ههههههههه


----------



## kimo14th (5 يناير 2007)

يالهوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

يخرب عقلك  ياابو تريكه ( ريحت ع الاريكه )

قصدى ياكوبتك


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

اللهينور والحمد لله انا اهلاوي


----------

